# Value of Beretta's



## Lumberjack98 (Jan 26, 2006)

Why is the value of Beretta's droping?

I was trying to sell my 96 and couldn't even get any nibbles. I have over $650 into it and nobody was even interested at $450. 

What gives?


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

I haven't noticed that the Beretta values were in decline. But I'll have to say that I haven't been shopping prices on used 92/96's either, so I may be completely overlooking that fact. I did notice that the PX4 asking prices have gone up by 15% or more in the last few months. I ordered mine in early November... the same place is asking $70 more today. I've seen quite a few examples of that.

One other observation... I think someone made this point on the other Beretta forum earlier this week... Beretta doesn't put the oomph in advertising like Springfield does. I've seen ALOT of XD fans with the "gotta have" attitude with the new XD-45 ACP. Of course, I'm not talking about a few folks... Springfield has created tremendous interest and momentum with their newest offering. I don't know that you could say that with any of the Beretta handguns right now.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I think that T company from S America is cutting sales of Beretta new and used. I have never found the full size Beretta's appealing my self . So I can't falut them in any way as I have no experiance with them .Other than holding at gun shop. Now smaller ones I do like.


----------



## TX Lightyear (Jan 29, 2006)

I have noticed that new full size are readily available for less than $600.00. The Cheetah has not gone down at all. I have been looking and no one has any used and all new ones are about $475.00.

It's a tough sell. I paid $150 for a Bersa T380. My goal is to have a nice Beretta collection. I hopefully will add Cheetah to my collection this year, then go for a Tomcat.

I think the Cougar will be as big as I go for a while. Although a 92 or 96 will be added sooner than later.


----------



## Beretta92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Were I shop for Pistols the price of the 92/96 series is $309 for a used one & $549 for a NIB 96 INOX..
I believe these prices are a bit lower than in the rest of the country..
*http://www.kyimports.com/beretta.htm#Beretta*


----------



## Lon (Jan 27, 2006)

Beretta92 said:


> Were I shop for Pistols the price of the 92/96 series is $309 for a used one & $549 for a NIB 96 INOX..
> I believe these prices are a bit lower than in the rest of the country..
> *http://www.kyimports.com/beretta.htm#Beretta*


It's down to $509 today. There was a $549 96 Inox witht the "United We Stand" signature, but the standard Inox, like I said, is at $509. And, my friend, you've just convinced me that the prices/values may indeed be dropping. That is an excellent deal for a new 96. It is, however, contrary to the price direction of the new PX4's, which are now north of $500 in most places.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

At the Houston Reliant gun show 2 weeks ago, I saw new Bruniton 92 Berettas going for as low as $455. That's really not bad - My local shop charged around $550.


----------



## Sun_Devil (Feb 26, 2006)

Do you guys think that maybe it has something to do with the military interest in a new .45? I've heard that dealers are seeing a declining interest in the 92, which is bringing the asking price down. I think it has a lot to do with the lack of advertising, as menthioned earlier. When you've got it, flaunt it!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know why, but I heard that Beretta lowered the wholesale price of the various 92s. MAYBE to get rid of them, since they are coming out with that new monstrosity 

As for the PX4 - it's just dealer gouging that constitutes that price increase. I still see those cheap if you know where to look.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmm,

With the prices dropping, looks like a good time to get a few new family members. Dont want my 96 to get lonely by itself in the gun rack :-D


----------



## BerettaBuckeye (Feb 23, 2006)

96F/Cen Night Sights. Centurion

11-SHOTS, Used in very good condition. Includes 11-Round

.40

S&W
$309.99 


If I needed another 96 I would be all over that


----------

